# Gipiemme tecno 416



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

can anyone let me know if the gipiemme tecno 416 clincher wheelset are any good. i have a nos pair, 8 speed shimano that i dunno what to do with?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*I have a set*

I have a set of 416's but the tubular version. Have put a few thousand km's on them and they are a nice wheel. Very strong and I never had any problems with it going out of true. They are not the lightest wheelset but certainly feel fast when you get them going. The 40mm alu rim will let you go over or through some big holes and not worry too much. Not sure I would have the same confidence on a set of carbon hoops. My rear wheel was replaced after a couple of years with a 716 model when I noticed that the mounted cassette had a strange wobble to it. 

Takmanjapan


----------



## Johnlebok (May 5, 2011)

*Gipiemme tecno 416 wheels 650c*

Hi there,

I have a set of Mavic Heliums on my old steel Quintana Roo and am thinking of getting the Gipiemme Tecno 416's. I know all this gear is quite a few years old now but I kinda like it that way.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*if the price is right*

Solid construction, sealed cartridge bearings, durable. Go ahead if you think the price is right. Not the best choice if weight is your main concern.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I've read that Gipiemme manufacture the rim themselves and that they also sell the rim to Campagnolo who make the Shamal/Vento/Zonda wheels out of them.

I have a set of 716 Pros and I like them. Does anyone know the difference between the 416 and the 716?


----------



## Johnlebok (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I'm very new to the cycling gear fraternity so unfortuately can't offer any advice.
Are there any noticeable advantages to switching to the aero style 416's from the Heliums? (apart from looks)


----------

